
Georgia bill might limit efforts to find internet security problems - rietta
https://politics.myajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/georgia-bill-might-limit-efforts-find-internet-security-problems/du2KMoFlP2t6UPPMdxD74O/
======
rietta
The text of the bill is at [http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-
US/display/20172018/S...](http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-
US/display/20172018/SB/315).

The exceedingly vague statute runs the risk of making much security research
illegal. And the long arm provisions mean it is not just limited to
researchers in Georgia. History is full of instances of companies who did
nothing to fix fundamental security problems until an independent researcher
brought the issue into the bright daylight of responsible disclosure.

